# Scallops around Pensacola area



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me any inside information on any scallops around the bays or pass etc. I'm not making our annual trip to St.Joe this year and would like to pick up a few local. I have discovered a spot and would be glad to share but the water visibility his horrible. Any Advice? Thanks Guys


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

It may be illegal around here if i read the regs correct the other day. I do admit i got side tracked staring at the cover photo for a while.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

It is illegal around here.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you guys explain why it is illegal here? I had no idea


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Because we have a limited supply. For one reason or another our scallop population is nothing like it is over in Port St.Joe.

http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/bay-scallop-season-is-here/


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Legal Florida scalloping is Bay county at Mexico Beach canal (other side of Panama City) to Pasco/Hernando County near Aripeka. A long time ago when we had more grass beds there was scalloping here. Old timers say a hurricane covered the beds and caused the grasses and bivalves to die out. Add pollution on top of that and we have lost a lot of the grasses that scallops thrive. Important reason to be careful with your prop around shallow water.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Kenton said:


> Because we have a limited supply. For one reason or another our scallop population is nothing like it is over in Port St.Joe.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/bay-scallop-season-is-here/


The only reason I can think is our bay water has a different salinity than theirs.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

20Inches said:


> Can you guys explain why it is illegal here? I had no idea


B/c the regulations say it is??


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Really......? thats why I asked?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

joe patties, southern fish, l&m, places like that are the only legal spots in pensacola....tony


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Scallops in the area were prevalent in the early 90's. As it grew in popularity in the local area it was fished out. I do not think we have a big enough area of grass beds to sustain a scallop fishery even it was legal. imho


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Me and my family used to fill washtubs up when I was a kid at johnsons beach. But there hasn't been any large numbers in about twenty years.


----------

